# AMD’s debt piling up



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 30, 2007)

Chip maker AMD is struggling financially at present, largely due to the $5.4 billion acquisition of ATI last year. The company had already reported a net loss of $611 million for the quarter ending March 31st, but it has now been forced to raise finance by offering Convertible Senior Notes to investors. These differ from stocks because AMD will have to pay back the money it has raised once its stocks hit a price of $42.12 (the current price is at $14) which is essentially plunging the firm further into debt. Analysts are now worried that AMD could run out of cash by the forth quarter of this year if it doesn't borrow more money, with an estimated figure of just $1.1 billion in the bank. Meanwhile, AMD's closest rival Intel is in it's strongest market position since 2005, with profits of $1.6 billion in the first quarter of 2007. AMD will be banking on the new _Barcelona_ core and the R600 series of graphics cards to help it back onto its feet.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## rhythmeister (Apr 30, 2007)

Poor amd, then again they WILL go and stop supporting a perfectly good socket type, 939, that they told consumers they were going to support for the long run. I guess they got scared of having no ddr2 compatible chips for some reason!


----------



## 1Strive (Apr 30, 2007)

So nVidia fan boys can loan ATI some money and charge loan shark interest.  

Don't do it, guys, the free market would go to crap. (Yeah Right) 

C'mon Intel buy AMD then the US Justice Department can slap you like they did Microsoft.:shadedshu 

=============================

I figured that if the article can speculate, then so can I. In that case, what if nVidia decided to give Card Owners Stock Options.

Later,
1STRIVE


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 30, 2007)

Ugh. C'mon, AMD. Pull through. Intel has good stuff, but we need the competition.


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2007)

AMD should have never bought ATI...i think both sides would been better off...


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 30, 2007)

Would be ironic if Intel bought NVIDIA.


----------



## BXtreme (Apr 30, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Would be ironic if Intel bought NVIDIA.



*crosses fingers if that would happen* j/k
but it would be cool as the two super powers clash


----------



## D007 (Apr 30, 2007)

GJSNeptune said:


> Would be ironic if Intel bought NVIDIA.



if they did then nvidia would have more bugs than it has right now..lol.. i think vista is worse than nvidia anyway with the bugs and resource hogging.. thatd be great.. that would pretty much hand them the right to make garbage and force it on everyone, especially if amd and ati go out of business.. I hope that doesn't happen.. Can I go one day without hearing or dealing with the word fan boy? lol. seriously.. it's so gay...


----------



## bruins004 (Apr 30, 2007)

BXtreme said:


> *crosses fingers if that would happen* j/k
> but it would be cool as the two super powers clash



This will not happen b/c then Intel would fall under a monopoly which is illegal in the US.
So therefore, this cannot happen.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 30, 2007)

A monopoly if AMD jumps the shark.


----------



## overcast (Apr 30, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> This will not happen b/c then Intel would fall under a monopoly which is illegal in the US.
> So therefore, this cannot happen.


So by your logic, AMD/ATI merger is a monopoly?


----------



## D007 (Apr 30, 2007)

Amd and Ati are to small to "monopolise" anything..lol.. their net worth is no where near microsoft.. you have to be able to control a certain amount of assets to be considered a monopoly.. amd and ati just don't have enough cumulative assets. If they sold everything right now they wouldn't really make much of anything.. if microsoft sold off they would be insanely rich lol.. not like their not already.. in all honesty i consider microsoft pretty dam close to a monoply..  they need to be knocked down a peg I think.. but thats just my persective.. a merger beteen intel and nvidia has nothing to do with a monoply though.. if intel bought Amd .. that would be a monoply..lol.. u need to control a market to be a monoply.. you either do or you don't..


----------



## nflesher87 (Apr 30, 2007)

overcast said:


> So by your logic, AMD/ATI merger is a monopoly?



He was probably thinking if AMD/ATI go out of business and intel buy NVIDIA...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 30, 2007)

As far as the Competition Commission cares (in the UK), an 80% market share like Intel's is more than enough to justify calling it a monopoly and preventing mergers with other companies in a similar business. Even as things stand, Intel would not be allowed to by NVIDIA unless it put forward an amazingly good case for it (assuming regulations in the US are similar to the UK).


----------



## dwax (Apr 30, 2007)

Maybe a good time to buy some AMD stocks tho... you could make out like a bandit.


----------



## D007 (Apr 30, 2007)

nvidia is making way to much money right now to consider selling..lol.. microsoft is prerry much not allowed to aquisition anything anyway because it's so big.. they were forced to downsize already once.. and If Bill gates had his way im sure he would of completely controlled the world by now..lol.. yes. intel is pretty much a monoply right now and them buying anything else would just push them over the line, i agree with that.. they already have to much i think..


----------



## D007 (Apr 30, 2007)

dwax said:


> Maybe a good time to buy some AMD stocks tho... you could make out like a bandit.



or you could loose it all... probiblly a better time to invest in intel..lol


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2007)

It would suck to see ATI run into the ground... all the IP sold off at fire sale prices, like when Nvidia bought what was left of 3DFx.  No one wins.  The acquisition was really stupid in the first place - corporate America is usually governed by one rule:  Figures lie and liars figure.  The best power point presentation gets the money.


----------



## GJSNeptune (Apr 30, 2007)

Ugh, I hate PowerPoint.

Just like the May 15th DO NOT BUY GAS, we could stage a huge BUY AMD DAY!


----------



## Aguiar (Apr 30, 2007)

Another GOOGLE money apliccation on sight ????????LOL.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2007)

AMD amitted it would take a hit for a few quarters from the merger (acquisition). this isnt big news. They may have slightly miscalculated, but its the delays of the processors and R600 that are hurting them. The impatient are running the redlight and stopping at the green, so to speak.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2007)

Now didnt I say AMD buying ATi was a bad thing? *sigh* nobody ever listens


----------



## Benpi (Apr 30, 2007)

Their debt is rising because they haven't released anything worth buying.  Intel releases new procs all-the-flippin' time.  AMD is starting to lose people who were holding out for R600 because they're taking their sweet time.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Now didnt I say AMD buying ATi was a bad thing? *sigh* nobody ever listens



Damn it Ket, you should have dragged your ass to the boardroom and said *"NO"!!!  *


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2007)

Given enough notice, I just might of  if AMD dont release something in the next 3 months, their done for.


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2007)

ati is gonna be easy taking now, amd need money...and ends up selling ati to intel


----------



## ryboto (Apr 30, 2007)

Benpi said:


> Their debt is rising because they haven't released anything worth buying.  Intel releases new procs all-the-flippin' time.  AMD is starting to lose people who were holding out for R600 because they're taking their sweet time.



you do realize the majority of their sales and profits come from midrange and budget products, right?


----------



## WarEagleAU (Apr 30, 2007)

yes, but they havent even released those either.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 30, 2007)

ryboto said:


> you do realize the majority of their sales and profits come from midrange and budget products, right?



Don't forget the mobile video chips, and Xillian for HDTV - however, I have no idea what share or TAM is involved there.


----------



## overcast (Apr 30, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> yes, but they havent even released those either.


I assure you cutting edge technology, is a very small percentage of their overall sales. Mid range or not. They make money off of past products, OEM's etc.


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 30, 2007)

*AMD and ATi are NOT screwing us around*

The reason AMD are having financial difficulties is because creating and manufacturing processors is an *extremely expensive* business. Unlike Intel who have huge assets behind them, AMD have had to go to the next level with their processors with far less money for the research. No wonder they're behind. But more importantly it shows just how abominable Intel was with the Pentium 4.

Now GPU's, although not needing quite so much money are still ludicrously expensive to manufacture, hence the high prices for gfx cards. You get what you pay for. Now NVidia also have larger assets behind them than ATi, thus they released the 8800's before ATi could get a word in edgeways. 
*
High profits + Large assets -->More money --> more research --> GPU/CPU technology arrives faster.*

AMD probably bought ATi because they want to completely amalgamate some areas of the two companies. Hence the AMD/ATi integrated chipsets on motherboards of the future. Also they probably needed an edge over Inetl. With two technologies instead of one things can only be better for them (in theory - financially in the short term its tough if you've not got a lot of money backing you).
*
Conclusion:* AMD and ATi are not screwing us around, they're doing the best they can against far richer opposition. I for one didn't get an ATi card because for the budget I was on, needed a 7600GT or an X1650 pro (£65). Otherwise I would have support the much smaller company, and partly why I decided to get an AMD cpu.
*
For example*
_-ATI's Net income in 2005: $16.9 million (approx)
-NVidia's Net income in 2005: $450 million (just a bit below that I believe)

-AMD's Net income 2005: $575 million (approx)
-Intel's Net income 2005: around $5 billion_


----------



## AshenSugar (Apr 30, 2007)

theone got it, intel and nvidia already have HUGE $ behind them, but one thing i have NEVER seen amd do is rush an unready chip to market just to compete with intel, but intel many times have rushed chips to market to try and compete with amd, hell look back at intel they put out at least 4 chips i can think of that where buggy as hell or to bloody hot because they rushed them out to compete with amd products of the time. (2 needing microcode updates to make them work properly, thus killing perf


----------



## rhythmeister (Apr 30, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> I for one didn't get an ATi card because for the budget I was on, needed a 7600GT or an X1650 pro (£65).


Dude, why were you even considering the Pro card when the XT variant eats it?!


----------



## jydie (Apr 30, 2007)

I really hope that AMD/ATI have decent success with the newer products they will be releasing soon.  I have bought AMD for all my CPU needs... and ATI for about 75% of my video card needs.  For me, AMD and ATI seem to offer better "bang for the buck" in the low to mid range price market.  

I always cheer for the underdog, so I am anxiously awaiting their next move.  AMD/ATI needs to keep the pressure on Nvidia and Intel... as others have said, competition is great for us (the consumers.)


----------



## ktr (Apr 30, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Dude, why were you even considering the Pro card when the XT variant eats it?!



http://www.gpureview.com/show_cards.php?card1=385&card2=472

GT still beats the XT, but not much...


----------



## theonetruewill (Apr 30, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Dude, why were you even considering the Pro card when the XT variant eats it?!



Because at the time no X1650XT was £65. The pro's were around £50-65, but to be honest the X850XT was more thr competitor. I brought up the pro because it was a more modern revision and was more relevant to the discussion


----------



## trt740 (Apr 30, 2007)

I am a true AMD fanboy but I think AMD is done for altleast the version we know and love. We will still see a Barcelona but AMD may go bankrupt and have to reconfigure. I cannot believe ATI if this is true could drop the ball so badly WOW!!! and it couldn't come at a worse time.  Hello gigantic Intel price increase on the next chip go round.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 30, 2007)

lol I think it's funny that people think intel can buy nvidia, amd bout ati for ~5 billion, it would take over double that to buy nvidia, and even with the conroe, intel doesn't have that kind of cash laying around, most of their cash is tied up in development atm, not to mention the fact that nvidia has no plans on selling, why would they? they seem to be doing more than okay on their own.


----------



## anticlutch (Apr 30, 2007)

I feel really bad for AMD... I hate it when the underdogs get beat out by the big guys :|
Wasn't there a discussion about this though? About how AMD was behind a few years back but then leaped ahead of Intel with the K8's? I think it's pretty much the same idea here... AMD will lose lots of money until the K10's come out, at which point they will bouce back to owning the market share they had before the Conroes came out. I think I'll stock up on some Conroes just in case though <_<


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 30, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> I feel really bad for AMD... I hate it when the underdogs get beat out by the big guys :|
> Wasn't there a discussion about this though? About how AMD was behind a few years back but then leaped ahead of Intel with the K8's? I think it's pretty much the same idea here... AMD will lose lots of money until the K10's come out, at which point they will bouce back to owning the market share they had before the Conroes came out. I think I'll stock up on some Conroes just in case though <_<



Truly only gamers bought AMD then. I can't think of one business I knew of not running Intel during there slower years.

I've always heard it this way. Its like medicine you have the name brand "Intel" and the off brand "AMD".


----------



## Sasqui (May 1, 2007)

This is an interesting time... like in 99 when NVidia announced the "GPU".  3DFx was still alive then, but it only took a few years (ok, two) and NVida owned all 3DFx IP.  With a merger of a hurting chipset manf and a high end graphics division - where will it go?


----------



## mas0n (May 1, 2007)

IMHO, AMD's acquisition of ATI was a very smart move for the long term, and they were honest about it. They told everyone that it was going to hurt and they were going to bleed for awhile. This is the bleeding. The AMD/ATI mega-release in May is not going to be jaw dropping. At best it will bring them up to speed, but in mid 2009 you will see why these two companies merged.

AMD kicked Intel's butt for a few years and awoke the sleeping giant. AMD took advantage of their success and dug in deep with new fabs and partnerships, because they know the next few years are going to be brutal. If AMD bankrupts it will be because Wall Street is so danged short-sighted.


----------



## Ashen (May 1, 2007)

i dont know anybody who has AMD/ATI stock thats worried, they all understand the situation, hell most of them are slowly buying up more stock in amd because they see it as exectly what amd said was gonna happen, there would be a bad time after the ati+amd thing but in the end it is going to do positive things for both companys, amd needed a gfx and chipset devision, ati needed better leadership specly in the driver side, guess what, AMD wants to support linux and opengl, so we will see updates there, also amd is VERY VERY into the "our products work on everybodys chipsets" so CF will start working on SLI boards, Via/sis/uli boards, because guess what, its good buisness, even if theres is a perf hit.

remmber, amd and ati are not stupid companys, and both where excited about the prospect, because they each have things the other needs, and hell, eventuly amd will beable to use their own fabs to make the video chips, bringing everything under their own umbrella(still having IBM and others make some chips im sure due to demand.) 

amd's cpu devision lost $ for years, they made money in other markets, i would guess thats still true now, their cpu/video/chipset devision is hurting, but hey, i watched a guy i worked for spend over 135k to upgrade 4 machiens on the floor, it put the company in debt for 9 months, BUT production and quility went WAY UP, also there was less waist because the upgraded machiens had more automation and checked stuff b4 they started cutting/molding, the old ones would break tools by jamping them into the part they where trying to cut because it was 1/8 in to long!!!!!!


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, I don't see buying ATI as big mistake. Nowadays, business professionals are crazy-smart. Companies only hire the best. They knew what they were getting into. You don't dish out almost $6 billion or whatever without proper research and conferencing. AMD will find a way.


----------



## zOaib (May 1, 2007)

AMD just needs to get on the BALL , cause this is gonna suck if that company is sold or bought or finito .................. i am no fanboy of anyone i buy whats best with price n performance. and if Amd is gonna go outta biznass we all are screwed , cause then nvidia (greddy green) and intel will own and make us pay what they want....................

bah ........... i will jsut buy an r600 to support ati .


----------



## ex_reven (May 1, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Now didnt I say AMD buying ATi was a bad thing? *sigh* nobody ever listens


----------



## overcast (May 1, 2007)

I can't believe there is even a discussion on this so soon after a major acquisition. Every investment has a lull period at the beginning waiting for returns. To the two people who actually responded with some intelligence, bravo.


----------



## DaMulta (May 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## Casheti (May 2, 2007)

Hopefully AMD die.


----------



## anticlutch (May 2, 2007)

I hope they don't. If AMD goes down, Intel won't have a competitor, which means that they can bump up the prices as they see fit. So if AMD goes down, the end consumer loses out.


----------



## kwchang007 (May 2, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> I hope they don't. If AMD goes down, Intel won't have a competitor, which means that they can bump up the prices as they see fit. So if AMD goes down, the end consumer loses out.



YEAH i have to agree there.  but i think that sony/ibm need to put out the cell processor with more cache and a wayy better branch predictor.  those are the two big things that are holding the cell back from being an actual cpu.  imagine....$800 cell-full capability...$600-one spe disabled, etc.  i know it would cost alot of money to develop a chipset to support the cell, but i doubt that'd be the big problem.  does the cell support all the instructions k10 will support and core 2 supports?  idk about that, but isn't that just building instruction sets into the firmware?  ibm and sony are huge, if they wanted to they could come in with the cell 2 years down the road when there are really programs that makes use of the multi-core architectures.  with the cell, there would be 3 compeitors, driving price down and performance up at a much faster rate, well, if they can break the pace amd/intel is setting right now


----------



## trt740 (May 2, 2007)

leave it to Casheti to say something nice, kind and full of thought.


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 2, 2007)

trt740 said:


> leave it to Casheti to say something nice, kind and full of thought.



And logical...and intelligent!


----------



## Casheti (May 2, 2007)

Oy oy! No cash bashing!

Everybody knows I don't like AMD.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 2, 2007)

eh, im not worried. amd is a strong company and ati was doing just fine. and if they do fall flat then somebody will buy them up to make them profitable. it happens all the time. as consumers the only thing we need to worry about is price and if by some chance there is less competition we simply will boycott GPUs until they lower prices.


----------



## rhythmeister (May 2, 2007)

I hope intel collectively get rabies and syphilis then fall down a set of concrete stairs. AMD has always been the poor man's way to get good performance through understanding the risks of how to overclock your gear and as a student I understood poverty... I've NEVER considered an Intel chip as they're too damn expensive. Viva AMD


----------



## ryboto (May 3, 2007)

kwchang007 said:


> YEAH i have to agree there.  but i think that sony/ibm need to put out the cell processor with more cache and a wayy better branch predictor.  those are the two big things that are holding the cell back from being an actual cpu.  imagine....$800 cell-full capability...$600-one spe disabled, etc.  i know it would cost alot of money to develop a chipset to support the cell, but i doubt that'd be the big problem.  does the cell support all the instructions k10 will support and core 2 supports?  idk about that, but isn't that just building instruction sets into the firmware?  ibm and sony are huge, if they wanted to they could come in with the cell 2 years down the road when there are really programs that makes use of the multi-core architectures.  with the cell, there would be 3 compeitors, driving price down and performance up at a much faster rate, well, if they can break the pace amd/intel is setting right now



The Cell is PowerPC architecture, not x86, if we were to have desktop systems based on it, it would be like when the Mac's used PowerPC chips, the hardware isn't compatible, it would end up being way too expensive.


----------



## L|NK|N (May 3, 2007)

You have to spend money to make money.  We'll just see how there are doing this time next year.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (May 3, 2007)

These guys better bounce back.  We need two competitors, otherwise, prices go up.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2007)

ex_reven said:


>



lol  To go into more detail why the merger was a bad idea, its really very simple, AMD didnt have enough money to start with and took a loan, so of course, with loans comes interest, AMD have to worry also about the interest for their borrowed money, which while I have no idea what the interest could be, you can be sure its going to be another healthy sum. IF AMD had the money to buy ATi, then yes bravo good move, but they didnt, and they will likely be feeling the pain of this particular purchase for the next 5 years.


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Hopefully AMD die.



wow your about as smart as a rock.....wait thats insulting the rock.

just because your eather to stupid or inept to build/configuar a proper amd system dosnt mean its amd's fault.......

and if amd dies, i hope you like spending 300 for the cheapist intel cpu, then waiting years for any kinda of real advancment in cpu tech.

we need BOTH companys to keep things from getting stagnant, if amd died....well intel would go back to assraping the consumer like they did when they where top dog b4 the k7 came out.....u know when a p3 333 was 400bucks, the board was 175-275, ah but you probbly liked those days.......HAHA

oh and dont blame AMD for your having a shitty pentium-d, its not their fault your cpu only gets a d avrage


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

ket, u need to take some buisness corses, honestly, i like ya and all but you dont understand this part of buisness, AMD NEEDED ATI, they needed their own chipsets to sell to OEM's like dell.

try and understand this, the reasion dell and the like didnt consider amd wasnt just capacity, it was also that OEM's like to buy a complete packege, chipset and cpu from the same company, it may sound silly but its fact, amd needed to buy ati to get a decent up to date chipset in house to make dell,gateway and the rest take them seirously.

sure they will hurt for it for a while, but not as long as you think, because alot of their debt was also from the new fabs they built to produce more chips(again to help get dell and the like to take them seiously).

"you have to spend money to make money" for intel thats easy they got an over abundance of $,they also have alwase had their own in house chipsets, thus they didnt need to buy another company to get back in the game(server amd chipsets dontcount they are not desktop grade/level sets).

amd wont die, and intel wont try and kill them, at this point intels back on top in the high end enthusist market, where amd was for the past few years when intel was sticking with the crappy nutburst cores *gags*

intel has more research $ but amd has alwase been better at making suprising products for their price, remmber the k5, k6, k6-2, for their price they where great values, and where steller for buisness apps compared to intel(faster), and the k6-2 was faster in games with 3dnow support,  the k7 stunned everybody, i mean honestly it knocked intel for a loop and they spent years trying to recover from the k7 and k8, intel made how many diffrent sockets and chips in the 5 years!!!!!!(yes YEARS) amd used socketA?, then k8, well it only got 3-4 years, but they where good years 
now that intels back on top alot of you seem to think that they are going to crush amd, and thus push this hysteria that amds dieing because they dont have the top enthusist chips anymore....
but what will the same people be saying if/when amd brings out a better chip then intel?
or a better chip then nvidia?

everybody need to chill out and realise that amd isnt  in this for the short run, they alwase look 5 steps ahead even if they dont have the money that intel does honestly i think that forces them to be smarter insted of just using market share/force and bruit force to get what they want, look at the p4 days, intel kept pooring $ into researching how to get higher clocks out of the nutburst cores, finnely they realised they couldnt do it and moved over, now compare that with amd, they havent ever dont that in my exp, each of their chips tends to be an evolution on the earlyer ones, the k6 went to the k6-2 then k6-3, then amd put out the k7 and its many variants, then the k8, the k8 being VERY much like the k7 but with updated fetures like 64bit and IMC.

and the ATI side, their biggist problem in the past was their driver support, guess what, that was taken care of, and with AMD owning them its gotten even better, the smaller driver packs are down to under 10mb( i hate CCC so i use ATT) 

the companys are not alike in how they do buisness or in how they manage projects, intels getter better at thinking smart, but still, how many years did it take them to adapt?  to damn many if you ask me.......sure the k10 is late coming out compared to the c2d, but again, so what, i and most other smart users would rather have a product thats well designed and ready for market then something that was just rushed out to compete.

intel has rushed alot of chips to market(pres-hott anybody?) 
in my exp amd hasnt dont that, they have been pushing the clocks on current gen chips to ring the last little bit out of them that they can, but thats to be expected, and when k10 comes out, well i fully expect it to at the very least compete 1:1 with intel clock for clock, then intel will put out something, amd will put out a new steping, intel will put out a new chipset and core(oh boy another forced mobo upgrade), amd will put out a new steping/core, so on and so forth.
the only diffrance i invision being that things will stay closer then they where with p4, and that with amd you wont be doing so many forced board upgrades


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 3, 2007)

D007 said:


> if they did then nvidia would have more bugs than it has right now..lol.. i think vista is worse than nvidia anyway with the bugs and resource hogging.. thatd be great.. that would pretty much hand them the right to make garbage and force it on everyone, especially if amd and ati go out of business.. I hope that doesn't happen.. Can I go one day without hearing or dealing with the word fan boy? lol. seriously.. it's so gay...



I've read your post a few times. I wonder a few things: What does MS have to do with anything? Since when is Intel known for buggy drivers? How can you compare a product (Vista) to a company (NV)?


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

Ashen said:


> wow your about as smart as me.....wait thats insulting you.
> 
> just because your eather to stupid or inept to build/configuar a proper amd system dosnt mean its amd's fault.......
> 
> ...



Lol...you're pathetic. I am stating an

OPINION

and you flame me for it. I don't have a go at you for saying what you think, but keep your nasty comments to yourself you fucking faggot.

By the way, learn to spell 

Are you so sad you get off on mario porn?


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

hey cash, at least my cpu gets an A rating, yours will alwase get a d you noobert  

and hey your the one whos blaming amd for your own suck factor setting up/buying systems, i alwase laugh when people tell storys about how their amd system they got sucked but when they list the parts they got the parts sucked, then they list the stuff they got for intel and they spend 2x as much to get them(they bought higher end stuff)

hey but just think cash, your cpu is like our pres, it gets the same grades


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

What's the point in having an A class CPU when it's being used by a D class idiot such as yourself?

Seriously...take some spelling classes.

P.S. I don't care about my freakin' hardware to grade it or fight about it, I'm not a geek like you. I play games, that's it.

Have fun with your Mario porn


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

oh hey guys check this, this is how the oh so mature casheti responds to somebody throwing his shit back at him.



> (8:21:53 AM) - Callum - | - (¯`·._.·-· ́ ¯   ̀ ·-» [يσґ] ĈÅ§ħΞŦї «-·´ ¯   ̀·-·._.·´¯) - | - Ғέαґ ЋΞ ρǐήğ-Ǖ -: ............/´¯/)
> 
> ............/....// .......^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...



mature or what?

....\..............(


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I've read your post a few times. I wonder a few things: What does MS have to do with anything? Since when is Intel known for buggy drivers? How can you compare a product (Vista) to a company (NV)?



not intel.. microsoft.. i always assumed they were hand in hand, my bad.. microsoft makes os's right? nvidia and microsoft work hand in hand to make the os's "compatible" with the chipsets. as do intel and nvidia im sure... i know that much is correct..Im sure u saw how bad vista was lol.. it's getting better but it's still really bad from what i see " and yes i have another pc with it still and still crashes like hell on pinnacle and randomply crashes anyway, especially after going into hibernation" put nvidia and microsoft together i should of said i guess.. that'd be a bad idea.. they'd just make the biggest money hog they could ship out.. like vista..lol.. and then there would be no other people to buy from. it was a completely hypothetical comparison and it was more like a comparison based on a hypothetical merger someone else was talking about.. I have like no trust for nvidia and microsoft after the crap they just let out.. yea it's nice.. when it works.. but if i wanted something that "almost" worked i'd go to a flea market.. not pay thousands for it..


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

LMFAO!! I love it!!!


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

Casheti said:


> What's the point in having an A class CPU when it's being used by a D class idiot such as yourself?
> 
> Seriously...take some spelling classes.
> 
> ...



haha, love how kiddies alwase run to the spelling or grammer attacks as soon as they get pwned, good stuff cash, also your little pm spree is pretty funny, and "real gamers dont use nutburst" (note: nutburst= p4 and p-d chips) because THEY SUCK FOR GAMING!!!!!!......hell they just plain suck ROFL


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 3, 2007)

Is it AMD's debt or firewood that's piling up?


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

Tigger69 used a Pentium D 930 for gaming. Had it over 4GHz. Owns your CPU.

Call me a n00b, you call him a n00b. And the fact is, he's not. He knows what he's doing, he's a good bloke.


----------



## D007 (May 3, 2007)

Ashen said:


> wow your about as smart as a rock.....wait thats insulting the rock.
> 
> just because your eather to stupid or inept to build/configuar a proper amd system dosnt mean its amd's fault.......
> 
> ...





15 posts and your already insulting people? i wouldnt recommend that...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 3, 2007)

@Casheti & Ashen
Please stop the childish fighting. If you need to insult each other do it in private.


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Tigger69 used a Pentium D 930 for gaming. Had it over 4GHz. Owns your CPU.
> 
> Call me a n00b, you call him a n00b. And the fact is, he's not. He knows what he's doing, he's a good bloke.



yeah and even tigger will/would admit the p-d at 4gz cant compete with an amd at 2.7 because guess what, it does 1/3 less work per clock, and has VERY LONG PIPES, if somethings misscaculated or miss predicted it takes that core a long time to flush that pipe, thus its far less efficent then amd's chips, hell your  chip isnt even a real dual core, its just 2 p-4's on 1 socket...rofl

note, a p-d at 4gz is ruffly equil to a 2.6gz amd chip, so pretty much any x2 can stomp your p-d at 2gz bullshit 

oh btw guys check this out, the oh so mature casheti has spamed my msn with file sends, over 800 total( i closed it 2x, then got bord lol, hes such a noob!!! ) 

despret attempt by a child to get revenge for pointing out that his hardware sucks 






aint he mature ROFL


----------



## GJSNeptune (May 3, 2007)

Ashen said:


> aint he mature ROFL



Reiterated so you become mature yourself.



DanTheBanjoman said:


> @Casheti & Ashen
> Please stop the childish fighting. If you need to insult each other do it in private.



So if it's done in private, keep it private as well.


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

sorry dan, was making that post when you posted, unlike my forums TPU dosnt notify you when new posts where made as you where posting b4 it acctualy submits them(nice feture im sure you would agree)


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

LOL. Remember AlecStar?? Tiggers 4GHz Intel SMASHED Alec's AMD which was way higher than what you state would beat it. So...suck it.

I spammed you for fun, I know it ain't gonna achieve anything...

You're so sad you have to bring what I do in private to the public...

Pretty pathetic imo lol..


----------



## bruins004 (May 3, 2007)

D007 said:


> 15 posts and your already insulting people? i wouldnt recommend that...



Ashen has actually been a user for a while I believe (his old user name was Ashenguard).

Anyways, AMD needs to spend more money to make it.
However, the delays are costing them a good deal.
But if you look at it they have lowered prices quite a bit, so for the average spender an AMD system is def. cheaper and you can get a better bang for the buck.
Unfort., Intel sees this and is countering.

But nothing can beat a dual core for under $60 

PS --> Childish fights like this really piss me off.  This is a forum and they are both completely off topic.  I think they both deserve at least 1 infraction for this.


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

ah , true GJSN i got pulled into a "slap the casheti" situation again, but its so easy, and i never spam people on msn/yahoo/aim/jabber/gtalk/exct over forums posts, let alone try and flood them to cause problems(he acctualy thought my system would have problems with a little msn spaming....rofl) 

sorry all, i shoudnt have kept the "slap the casheti" posts going.......


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Ashen has actually been a user for a while I believe (his old user name was Ashenguard).
> 
> Anyways, AMD needs to spend more money to make it.
> However, the delays are costing them a good deal.
> ...



Look up top and see who started it...not me LOL.


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

LMFAO!!! Where does it say I thought your system would have problems???

EXACTLY, IT DOESN'T. LOL, YOU HAVE TO MAKE STUFF UP TO TRY AND MAKE ME SOUND BAD...

Even more sad rofl..

A childish argument started by an adult...I simply stated my opinion and you couldn't take it could ya?

Awww, poor gayboy.


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

*Guys stop arguing, there's no point. Just leave it or you'll both going to get temp banned by the mods, its not worth it. Each of you are entitled to your own opinions. *
*Especially as Ashen has stopped.*


----------



## Casheti (May 3, 2007)

I'm hardly worked up am I?

This is a forum, where only words are posted.

My words can sound fun and jumpy or angry and mean etc...

It's how I choose to post that makes the difference. In this case I choose to post in a mean way. I'm not worked up at all 

I don't mind getting temp banned.

Personally I think we've wasted too much space on tthis thread and all flame posts should be deleted.


----------



## bruins004 (May 3, 2007)

Casheti said:


> Look up top and see who started it...not me LOL.



I see who started it, but you are in the wrong as well.
This hasn't been the first time I have seen you in a fight like this as well (as I have been around here for a long time).

Most of your posts are SPAM in here and you are just fighting and fighting like a little kid.
This is not the place to do it.
This is about AMDs Debt piling up, not about you.
The world does not revolve around you.

Anyways, AMD needs to generate some revenue now with the ATI cards coming out.
It has to be priced just right so it can compete with Nvidias.


----------



## Urlyin (May 3, 2007)

Casheti said:


> I'm hardly worked up am I?
> 
> This is a forum, where only words are posted.
> 
> ...



Take a few days then.. since you don't mind ...  Banjo had asked you guys to stop


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> I see who started it, but you are in the wrong as well.
> This hasn't been the first time I have seen you in a fight like this as well (as I have been around here for a long time).
> 
> Most of your posts are SPAM in here and you are just fighting and fighting like a little kid.
> ...



OK now back on topic,
 Cash don't respond to the above badly, just leave it and lets get back on topic. 

I'm a bit unclear on this but will AMD's soon-to-come chips have an AM2 variant?


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

cash, why dont you stop, and your worked up, thats pretty clear from the spaming of my msn acct you did, you really got no life if you can sit there and do file sends over and over 800+times ROFL

maby go  outside for a walk, cool off


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

hey, i stoped, i didnt see dans post till i had made the one under it, so i stoped, i do like how my posts get reported by "so many people" yet his dont(unlike him i didnt report the posts with my acct or have others report it, or use a 2nd/3rd/4th acct to report somebodys posts  )

im done, i said what i needed to say,


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

IceMasterCJFresh said:


> I think Ashen is in the wrong here, why ain't he banned too?



because ashen stoped insults and attacks and didnt ask to be banned, ashen stoped b4 it got to that point.


----------



## bruins004 (May 3, 2007)

theonetruewill said:


> OK now back on topic,
> Cash don't respond to the above badly, just leave it and lets get back on topic.
> 
> I'm a bit unclear on this but will AMD's soon-to-come chips have an AM2 variant?



Their Phenom chips (thats what they are called now) will be AM2.
The next chipset will be AM3 and will use DDR3 RAM.
So that wont be for a while.


----------



## trt740 (May 3, 2007)

Whats amazing is how well a 4 years old design AMD 64  holds up when you compare it to a just designed Core 2 Duo . That a testiment to the quality and longevity of AMDs products. This is no where near like how badly the 64 killed the Pent4. The 64 can compete very well with a Core 2 Duo. Where a Pent 4 could not hold the 64s jock.


----------



## Ashen (May 3, 2007)

am2, am2+ and am3 are ment to be useable in am2 boards from what amd has stated (over and over)  am3 wont come for a good while yet, am2+ only comes into excistance because the server side needs the new fetures like new faster hyper transport(def not needed for desktop systems) and the dual/multi voltege planes for each core, again, not needed, could be good for servers or if you want to try and lower ur power use when not all cores are being used fully, but for most desktop users its useless.

i want a kuma or rana core, hell i would settle for a spica core if i could get ahold of one


----------



## theonetruewill (May 3, 2007)

trt740 said:


> Whats amazing is how well a 4 years old design AMD 64  holds up when you compare it to a just designed Core 2 Duo . That a testiment to the quality and longevity of AMDs products. this is no where near like how badly The 64 killed the Pent4. The 64 can compete very well with a Core 2 Duo. Where a Pent 4 could not hold the 64s jock.



True. However  I went AMD now because it was simply so much cheaper for me. About 2/3rds of the price, maybe less. And I reckon I probably get more from it than my mates E6300 stock, now that its at 2.79.


----------



## Urlyin (May 3, 2007)

IceMasterCJFresh said:


> I think Ashen is in the wrong here, why ain't he banned too?



He was sent a warning which Casheti would have gotten .. but to end it fast he said he did't mind so .. poof ... 

back on topic now please


----------

